# Kосяк



## Angloaussie

Hello again

As explained in my previous post, I am translating a short story regarding a Russian man’s first visit to the US.

I wonder if anyone could clarify the meaning of косяк in the context of the story I’m working on please? It is used as follows:

Многажды переслушав «Queen of the Highway» Джима Моррисона, я начал воображать, как звучал бы перевод поэмы «Девиз верного ума», написанной третьим патриархом дзен-буддизма Сосаном, если бы перевод делал хиппи. Первая строка – «Совершенный путь не знает трудностей» - звучала бы как «Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков».

Kосяк seems to have multiple meanings including door jam, shoal (of fish), flock/herd (of sheep) etc, however I can also see it can mean joint/spliff (of marijuana). Spliff would make sense in this context given the references to Jim Morrison, hippies in the text etc however as I’m sure you can appreciate it’s particularly important to render it correctly on this occasion!

 If others have any views I’d be really grateful to hear them. Many thanks and best wishes.


----------



## Awwal12

Angloaussie said:


> Kосяк seems to have multiple meanings including door jam, shoal (of fish), flock/herd (of sheep) etc, however I can also see it can mean joint/spliff (of marijuana).


Here it's another colloquial/slangish meaning - "fault", "mistake".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Angloaussie said:


> Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков


Это звучит странно, если не сказать бессмысленно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Крутой_, например, ни в коем случае не является синонимом _совершенного._ Даже для хиппи. Или тем более для хиппи.
_Крутой_ пришло в русский язык, вероятно, из уголовного жаргона, где имело смысл _жестокий, суровый. _В тюрьме это, безусловно, качества, которые _заставляют _уважать их обладателя, поэтому слово имело позитивный оттенок. Придя в массы, оно несколько утратило прежний смысл - теперь это _хороший, качественный, много умеющий _и т. д. - в зависимости от определяемого слова. Но это абсолютно точно не _совершенный._


----------



## stream21

I think косяк here just denotes a negative attitude to the thing the personage means.
It seems in this sort of  "jargon" the word can mean almost anything; it depends on the context. Equally крутой can mean anything positive.  Hence here cовершенный = крутой, трудность = косяк.


----------



## Vovan

Some play on words might also be implied: крутой (steep/"good") - косой (wry, bent/"bad" when in "косяк").


----------



## Maroseika

I agree that косяк is wrong "translation" of трудность. Косяк = оплошность, провинность.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Хайвей_ тоже едва ли можно считать словом, сколь-нибудь употребимым в среде русских хиппи, - оно для этого слишком неуклюжее, "неотшлифованное" русским.

_Не знает косяков _означает _не знает ошибок._ Но так не говорят. _Не знать горя, не знать трудностей, не знать проблем _- можно, и это означает, что горя, трудностей, проблем - нет. А _не знает ошибок_ скорее означает, что субъект их не замечает у себя, а не что он их не имеет.

_Многажды_ - я такое слово слышу впервые. Я понимаю, что оно значит, но так тоже не говорят.

Каков оригинальный текст фразы?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Каков оригинальный текст фразы?


Angloaussie переводит _чей-то_ рассказ с русского на английский; русский (оригинальный) текст дан в первом сообщении. И вопрос в том, как следует понимать "косяк" в приведенном отрывке из рассказа. Т.е. от нас не требуется как-то переиначить перевод, а просто подсказать, что предположительно имел в виду автор. Мне кажется, что в общем и целом мы уже справились с задачей.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Я полагаю, корень проблем - не в хиппи-переводе, а в нормальном переводе. Английский вариант начинается так: _There is nothing difficult about the Great Way_ - _Ничего сложного нет в Великом пути. _То есть - никаких особых премудростей в нём нет. А из русского варианта можно сделать вывод, будто совершенен тот путь, что трудностей избегает.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Соответственно, _косяки_ тут точно никак не подходят.


----------



## stream21

Awwal12 said:


> Here it's another colloquial/slangish meaning - "fault", "mistake".


It also occurred to me that if we assume that the "translation" into a "more colourful language" is a sort of "poetic", -  that is, non - literal, - then косяк  here can really mean fault, mistake. It is clear that "no difficulties" implies "no mistakes".
 It is difficult to say something more definite. It is just a version. At any rate this shade of meaning can be present.


----------



## stream21

Awwal12 said:


> Here it's another colloquial/slangish meaning - "fault", "mistake".


«Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков»  =
First- class highway knows no defects (faults).


----------



## Angloaussie

Dear colleagues, well I had no idea my post this morning would spark such a heated debate! I also feel encouraged that, if you as native Russian speakers had difficulty understanding the text then maybe I'm not so stupid for not understanding it myself! The task of course was not only to render the Russian original into clear English but also to use the language of hippies. I am EXTREMELY grateful for all your input, thank you very much. Best wishes, AA.


----------



## stream21

I am sure the final idea above is correct.


----------



## Saltie

stream21 said:


> «Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков»  =
> First- class highway knows no defects (faults).


I would add that "не знает" may sometimes mean "doesn't have /has never seen or met or faced (any)", which is exactly the case here. I don't know if the English 'knows no/ doesn't know any' might ever imply the same meaning.


----------



## Alabarna

The badass highway knows no fuck-ups.



Angloaussie said:


> Многажды переслушав «Queen of the Highway» Джима Моррисона, я начал воображать, как звучал бы перевод поэмы «Девиз верного ума», написанной третьим патриархом дзен-буддизма Сосаном, если бы перевод делал хиппи. Первая строка – «Совершенный путь не знает трудностей» - звучала бы как «Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков».



Don't know about y'all, but I for one caught a strong whiff of Pelevin here.


----------



## Sobakus

As GCRaistlin says, the immediate interpretation of "Совершенный путь не знает трудностей" is "a perfect way cannot have difficulties by definition". Granted, this is not the meaning of the original Middle Chinese, judging by the translations, e.g. "The best way is not difficult". But the same is also the immediate interpretation of "Крутой хайвэй не знает косяков", so it's not our job to criticize the author's translation of the Chinese original.

Both Russian versions are clearly intended to be equivalent, with крутой хайвей standing for совершенный путь and косяк for трудность. For the word in question, its 1) literal meaning is "kink, something not straight"; 2) the normal, non-specific colloquial meaning is "fault, error, mess-up"; 3) the hippie-slang meaning is "joint" (presumably because these are normally all but straight compared to mass-produced cigarettes).

In this text, there's a play on all three meanings: a great highway has no deviations from the straight line or other faults (e.g. in road surface); the "joint" sense supplies the hippie connotations, but not the denotative meaning. *"A dope highway knows no kinks"* seems perfect to render all three.


----------

